# Television/Film Position Required.



## PAOBrien (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello everyone - HAPPY 2009!

I have recently arrived in Dubai from London and am looking for a position within a television or film company. I have met with all the usual suspects (MBC, FOX, DIFF etc) but many of these companies have a hire freeze on due to the dreaded credit crunch! I was wondering if anyone out there knew of any openings or ideas about companies I could contact?

I am looking for an acquisitions or sales position, lots of experience of the international market. Would love Media City location but beggars can't be choosers 

Any advise would be GREATLY appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well this is defo a Joey question.....

Mr. Dee, your assistance is required....


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey dude.

Good to know we share the same interest. With that said; it's a slim chance you'll find what your looking for because no one wants to hire - because there is no need to hire. But besides that; let's get the pessimism out the away and talk business.

If you are into Film distribution; then you would be coming to me for a job, being the largest film distributor in the Middle-East we own 70% of the marketshare, moreover all of the TV networks & DVD's come through our ancellery channel... we give them rights for DVD, pay per view, on demand, networks like, MBC, ShowTime Arabia and so on... 

What's more we are also the largest chain of Cinemas in the Middle-East which makes our distribution network stronger then the rest.

All of the other film distributors in the UAE are small businesses with at most 10 staff.

If you are into TV distribution; then look into Show Time & MBC, these are the 2 best companies to work for... salary is good but don't expect to be handed a plate of gold 

I think you'd fit in better at MBC or ShowTime.

Cool?
-Joey


----------



## PAOBrien (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Joey,

Thanks very much for the info and completely understand the pessimism (not the best time to be looking for a job in our industry . . . or any industry for that matter).

I thought I had contacted all the film distributors in Dubai . . . any chance you could let me know the name of your company, would be great to send you my C.V.

My email address is [email protected]

Have met with MBC and Showtime but nothing going at the moment unfortunately.

Cheers,

Penny


----------



## oartur (Jul 15, 2009)

*film production opportunities?*

Hi, it seems finally I found a relevant thread 
I'm trying to find out what are the employment opportunities for someone with experience in filmmaking (camera, scriptwriting, directing, etc) - in UAE. I've been offered a job in UAE and I'd like to find out whether my wife has will be able to continue her filmmaking career there. So far it doesn't look too good.
Anyone has a good -informed opinion on this? 
thanks for you time


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai One are currently advertising for staff.

<< Dubai One >>


----------



## oartur (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info. More on the news side this one, but it's good to know that something's going on. Are you yourself working in this industry?
A


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

oartur said:


> Are you yourself working in this industry?
> A


No, just remember seeing the adverts while watching the channel.


----------

